# Norwich @ The Norfolk Motorhome Show, Norwich



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Norfolk Motothome Show, Norwich in Norwich, Norfolk starting 21/07/2016

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=890

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Do they do rallies for one??? Bump actually.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Bump again. Was it so awful last year?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Its a nice location, we went last year and are going again this year. We are not in the rally area as we are traders.
We went on to have a few days by the coast afterwards.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

camoyboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We have volunteered to marshall at this show, as is it local to us. It is based on the Royal Norfolk Showground which has easy access from the A47, and Warners are running buses into Norwich on the Saturday.

It would be nice to see a few names on the list to give MHF's a bit of a presence at this show. I know it is the time of year when everyone is off on their travels, but you could always plan a trip around the Norfolk coast before or after the show.

Looking forward to meeting up with some of you there, will be at Peterboro' show next week if you want to have a chat.

Cheers,

Colin & Sara


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Is anyone going to keep Colin company at this show?????????????????



Jacquie


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm a maybe/probably at this stage.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

zoro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tometucker (Jan 18, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

tometucker has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Nedley (Aug 21, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

Nedley has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Due to there not being enough attendees for this rally we will no longer have a
rally area, for those that have booked they will be sent to General camping by Warner's.

Sorry


Jacquie


----------

